# Sharjah licence



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have my licence from home, my Emirates ID and visa, plus the no objection letter from my employer but where exactly do I need to go to change my licence over and when are they open and what days?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

In dubai it's rta offices, usually operate from 7am to 2pm. I don't know but assume sharjah will be similar times at the equivalent organization..


----------

